# Will a Badger Kill A Cat



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

We are looking to move to a property that has a protected badger run behind the property.

Our concerns are would a badger try to kill our cats. Or would both animals stay away from each other?


Ta.x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We had badgers behind our old house and there was never any trouble with the cats. One of the badgers used to sleep in our compost heap


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Badger wont bother the cats if the cats wont bother the badger. My mum has lived on farms with the wonderful black and white beasties and she has cats. No problems what so ever.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My cats and one of the local strays all sit on my front lawn with up to three of the badgers we feed. 

They all just ignore each other.

The only thing the one of the badgers doesnt like, is the local dog fox.

In fact, the little black stray cat rules the roost. Often gives the badgers a warning if they get too close.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks guys - given me piece of mind - dont want my kitty's being on a badgers dinner plate!


----------

